# We have a champion!!



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm walking on air. One of my 2007 Taganrog Tumbler hens won Best of Breed at the Great Western Pigeon Show last weekend. It's a great show and I think we had about 1,500 entries, 70+ breeds. BOB was exciting enough, because I've only been showing for a few years and have never won more than first place in a small class, never BOB. 

So I was still basking in the glow when we walked into the showroom Sunday morning (yesterday) and discovered that they were in the process of choosing Best Rare Breed. Our little Sasha won! There were lots of beautiful rare breeds exhibited and she beat the best of them. I'm just ecstatic. The show is great fun and I'd enjoy it even if we didn't win anything, but it _is_ fun to win!  I had hoped my Taganrogs would do well but I didn't dare hope that one would go to the top. 

I fell in love with the lovely, dainty Taganrogs (a Russian breed) at the first show we attended three years ago. I finally broke down and bought a pair from John Heppner late last fall. I cannot speak highly enough of Mr. Heppner. He is a wonderful gentleman in addition to being a Master Breeder and judge. He's President of our local pigeon club and President-elect of the NPA and has done _so much _for the hobby. He was delighted that I won even though I beat out his birds. After all, my champion came from his stock. And of course he had champions in other categories at the show.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*#1 Taganrog Tumbler for 2007*

Wow !!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

I have been to some big shows and I know that it is a real honor to win, some people work at it for decades and never achieve what you and your bird did, so you should enjoy the glow of having achieved this award.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is wonderful news!  

Congratulations.

That is a lovely bird!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, guys. *TO GOD BE THE GLORY!*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YOU GO GIRL!!!! That is terrific! 
And she is a pretty little thing. *WOW*


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Congradulations to you and your beautyful hen.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Cathy, that is just wonderful!

She is so beautiful and looks like she knows she is the very best too. What a great stance.

I am so happy for you. How much do they usually weigh?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

To be honest, I've never weighed one of them, but they are about the size of American fantails body-wise. The tail of course is a lot smaller. 

Thank you, Maggie, she does have a nice stance. I was so proud of her at the show because she really stood up and displayed well. Now if I could just find a teeny, tiny tiara for her to wear.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations!!! That is quite an accomplishment! And she is a lovely princess! 

This is probably a dumb question, but how tame to pijies have to be to show them? Obviously a completely un-tamed one wouldn't have a good time in a cage at a show, but are they taken out by hand or just shown in their cages? Just curious.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoa, Cathy! Congratulations! Such a gorgeous bird! You really oughta consider coming to the Pageant with your birds!

Terry


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow beautiful bird and outstanding results!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

maryjane said:


> Congratulations!!! That is quite an accomplishment! And she is a lovely princess!
> 
> This is probably a dumb question, but how tame to pijies have to be to show them? Obviously a completely un-tamed one wouldn't have a good time in a cage at a show, but are they taken out by hand or just shown in their cages? Just curious.


It's not a dumb question at all. You got it right. A completely wild, skittish bird is not good at a show, but you don't want them overly tame either. A little nervousness causes them to stand up straight and look alert. 

Some are judged in their show cages while others are taken to judging pens. Depends on how many they have to judge. This time they judged some of my pigeons in their cages and the others were moved to judging pens. They were moved to the judging pens for Best Rare Breed. 

Terry, people kept asking us if we were going to the Pageant. It's tempting, but a really long drive for us. We are considering going to the one in Fresno. It sure would be fun to meet the Southern California folks at the Pageant, though, and a lot of the guys I know would be there, too.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cathy, 

To God be the glory.....AND....through your guiding hand (& family's), let's not
underestimate that  .....YOU DONE GOOD GIRL!!!

fp


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, FP. Let's not forget John, too, who has been breeding these beauties. When I bought my pair he allowed me to choose from several cocks and hens and he took the time to point out their strengths and weaknesses to me. All I did was make an educated guess as to which birds might produce nice youngsters. They were all good quality birds, though.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Cathy,

Your bird is a beautiful girl. Congratulations on the win. Yes, she definitely needs a tiara. 

Would love to see and meet you at the POP. I agree with you about John H. He is a terrific person. He always has some good advice and is always so patient with people who are new to pigeons. Our loss here is your gain. He used to live about twenty minutes from here before he moved up north.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Cathy,

Mr. Squeaks and I couldn't resist flying by to add our


*CONGRATULATIONS!! 
WELL DONE!!*

She certainly looks like a CHAMPION! We bow to HER HIGHNESS!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

CONGRATS ON THE WIN!!!!

A very beautiful bird and for sure looks like a winner   !!!

-Hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Thanks, guys. *TO GOD BE THE GLORY!*


AMEN!  

Cathy,

I have a question......Is this bird considered a performing breed? If it is we can move your thread to our new "performing breed" section.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> AMEN!
> 
> Cathy,
> 
> I have a question......Is this bird considered a performing breed? If it is we can move your thread to our new "performing breed" section.


 HI TERRSA, Yes they are a performing breed .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> HI TERRSA, Yes they are a performing breed .GEORGE


Well...thank you


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

They are a performing breed, but I only show mine so I don't think the thread should be moved. I wouldn't dare fly them.  Hawks have become a huge problem around here and it seems to get worse every year. At the show I ran into a racing homer guy I know. He lives about half a mile from us and he loses birds to hawks every time he lets them out. No way am I letting my little rollers and tumblers out, though I would love to see them in flight. I've seen my young Taganrogs do some interesting maneuvers in the loft and I bet they are gorgeous in flight. George, have you ever seen them perform?

Margaret, you're right about John: your loss is our gain.  But at least you can still see him at the shows. He is indeed very patient with newbies. He's taught me so much and is always willing to answer more questions. 

I wish everyone who is new to pigeons could have a mentor. It's easy to get discouraged early on by diseases and problems. It's invaluable to have a seasoned fancier available to answer questions and show you the ropes. You can't get everything out of a book. I'm so grateful to John H. and the other guys in my club who have been patient and encouraging. This is one of the reasons why I encourage everyone who keeps pigeons to join their local pigeon club. Even if you're not interested in showing or racing you can gain a lot of practical wisdom from people who have been in the hobby a long time.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your win. Stunning Bird! You must be ever so proud  

Lindi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cathy,

What great news!

Congratulations!

Linda


----------

